# Smoked turkey



## 357mag (Mar 1, 2019)

Does anyone do smoked turkey at times other than Thanksgiving?


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 1, 2019)

I like to do the bone in breasts from time to time.


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 1, 2019)

I did one just last week. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meal-prep-pulled-turkey.284751/


----------



## buzzy (Mar 1, 2019)

Sure do but usually in the cooler seasons. Slice half breast for sandwiches then debone rest to use carcass for making soup stock for smoked turkey noodle or rice soup. Man that stuff is bangin!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not allowed to touch the Thanksgiving tradition around here. 

April last year: 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/1st-try-at-a-smoked-turkey.274867/

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 1, 2019)

I do 4-6 a year. I stock the freezer at TG and Christmas when they are 39 cents to $1 a lb. I've done two since TG. I've still got at least three in the freezer.

Was going to thaw one last week for soup and sandwiches, but we've had rain, rain, and more rain, so it's been non-smoked Italian food, then my special fried chicken and gravy.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 1, 2019)

I do turkey breast in my Smokin-It #3 every 2-3 months and before vacation to take camping.


----------



## ofelles (Mar 30, 2019)

Why limit it to Thanksgiving?  Smoke it spatchcocked then use left overs for sandwiches and Turkey tortilla soup.  Plus try to do a couple of breast a year.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 30, 2019)

I smoke turkey breasts usually in the summer.


----------



## meatallica (Mar 31, 2019)

I got a 13 lb Butterball in the deep-freeze  right now. Waiting till the weather gets a little nicer to fire up the stick burner. Smoked turkey is a big hit year round!!


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 8, 2019)

This empty-nester ran out of leftovers in the freezer so I started a Turk brining yesterday.


----------



## sauced (Apr 8, 2019)

Only time I do not smoke the turkey is at Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 8, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Why limit it to Thanksgiving?  Smoke it spatchcocked then use left overs for sandwiches and Turkey tortilla soup.  Plus try to do a couple of breast a year.


Ditto here .... think turkey very underrated and too infrequent ... and don’t even get me started on pumpkin pie!

I also like to spatchcock it most of the time.


----------



## buckbros (Apr 20, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> I smoke turkey breasts usually in the summer.


Going to do an 8 lb breast @300 degrees. About how long for the internal temp to reach 165


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 20, 2019)

Stopped smoking them years ago. Deep fry em in peanut oil now.


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 20, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Stopped smoking them years ago. Deep fry em in peanut oil now.


I used to deep fry them in peanut oil. Then I started smoking them. 

Don't think I'll ever deep fry another turkey.


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 20, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Stopped smoking them years ago. Deep fry em in peanut oil now.


Oh, and this past Thanksgiving I tried smoking then deep frying. Boy, was that a disaster...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 21, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I used to deep fry them in peanut oil. Then I started smoking them.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever deep fry another turkey.


I smoke 'em and then put them in the grease-less frier- Best of both worlds!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 21, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Oh, and this past Thanksgiving I tried smoking then deep frying. Boy, was that a disaster...


See above post....got to use a greaselss frier to do it right.....


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 21, 2019)

buckbros said:


> Going to do an 8 lb breast @300 degrees. About how long for the internal temp to reach 165


Thinking 2 hours @ 300 but every smoker is slightly different.
15lb whole turkey takes about 3 hours.


----------



## buckbros (Apr 23, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> Thinking 2 hours @ 300 but every smoker is slightly different.
> 15lb whole turkey takes about 3 hours.


Brined in a poultry brine for 28 hours
Smoked @ 225º for 40 minutes
Turned up to 300º
Took a total of 2.5 hours to hit internal temp of 165
Turned out very good


----------



## lamc-smoker (Jul 20, 2019)

357mag said:


> Does anyone do smoked turkey at times other than Thanksgiving?


I’m smoking one today for my daughter and her family. It’s16# brined with salt, rosemary, thyme and sage. I’ll smoke it at 225 with a little applewood until 165 in the thighs. I’ll loose tent it. Better to smoke it outside than heat up the house.


----------



## buckbros (Jul 20, 2019)

lamc-smoker said:


> I’m smoking one today for my daughter and her family. It’s16# brined with salt, rosemary, thyme and sage. I’ll smoke it at 225 with a little applewood until 165 in the thighs. I’ll loose tent it. Better to smoke it outside than heat up the house.



225 may be a little low on the cooking temperature. Maybe some one else will chime in.          I did some boneless / skinless chicken breasts on the pellet grill.
I brined them for 5 hours & then smoked them @ 200º.     
It took 3 hours for them to hit 165º. The outsides where like they had a rind on them, tough as heck. We cut the "rind" off and they were very freakin' good. I was informed that I cooked them to low & slow. I have since did turkey breasts @ 300 & they came out very good


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 20, 2019)

Just did turkey breast yesterday. I like to split em an cut the back bone out. These got BPS chicken prod and Desert Gold.


----------



## buckbros (Jul 20, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> Just did turkey breast yesterday. I like to split em an cut the back bone out. These got BPS chicken prod and Desert Gold.


I cut the backbone out also. At what temp did you cook them?


----------



## lamc-smoker (Jul 20, 2019)

buckbros said:


> I cut the backbone out also. At what temp did you cook them?


I start at 300 then 230 - 235 at 30 min a pound. I rented with aluminum added water to hopefully get some gravy out of it. I put it in at 11:30 and its at 149 degrees. Another hour or so.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 20, 2019)

I did these on my 26 Weber with SnS at 325. Oak chunk. Took about 2 hrs. Crispy skin and moist with Chicken Prod. Pulled them at 165 but could have pulled a tad sooner but still made for a very tasty turkey sandwich lunch today for a small gathering. I always take the back out even when whole so it sits upright on grill with out falling over.


----------



## buckbros (Jul 21, 2019)

I did this 6lb turkey breast on a pellet grill @ 300º. I brined it in MH Poultry Brine for about 48 hours. It took about 2 hours to reach 170º internal temp. Came out very good. The brine is what made it so good. She fixed mashed potato's & fresh peas. Going to have hot roast turkey sandwiches & french fries tomorrow night.


----------



## buckbros (Jul 21, 2019)

I did this 6lb turkey breast on a pellet grill @ 300º. I brined it in MH Poultry Brine for about 48 hours. It took about 2 hours to reach 170º internal temp. Came out very good. The brine is what made it so good. She fixed mashed potato's & fresh peas. Going to have hot roast turkey sandwiches & french fries tomorrow night.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 401022


----------



## buckbros (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Mamadux (Jul 24, 2019)

357mag said:


> Does anyone do smoked turkey at times other than Thanksgiving?


I used to smoke turkey and turkey breast both awesome.  Since I've gotten this chargriller smoker I have a very hard time getting the daggum thing hot enough.  I've poured in charcoal got it to 209 and the 15 minutes later it is to zero so I fired some more charcoal got all the vents open and I'm still struggling to get it to 200...I'm afraid it is gonna be unsafe to eat


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2019)

357mag said:


> Does anyone do smoked turkey at times other than Thanksgiving?




Sure!!
I Smoked this Turkey Breast last July:
Step by Step:
*Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast*


----------



## sleepy (Dec 15, 2020)

All,
Have just been informed by my better half that I will be smoking a 22lb turkey for the Christmas feast.  Any help on brining, smoking temperatures and cook  times for smoking  a whole turkey would be greatly appreciated.
Hope all have a wonderful holiday and that we all can return to some sense of normalcy after this crazy year.
Sleepy


----------

